# feedin turtles ham



## mitch-001 (Oct 12, 2007)

just wonder if its ok to feed turtles ham, when u run out of food, also what other foods that u have around the house can u feed turtles??


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't feed them ham, just make sure you don't run out of food! You can buy frozen blood worms from your local pet shop, buy 2 packs and put them in the freezer 'in case of emergency'.


----------



## mitch-001 (Oct 12, 2007)

ok, is it to fatty 4 em or something


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 12, 2007)

ham is quite salty that doesn't sound good for them at all. like MrB said pick up a packet of blood worms and chuk them in the freezer they last forever


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 12, 2007)

You also risk contaminating the water ( which will kill them anyway ) as well as killing them out right from the food.

I always have blood worms in the freezer as well as breed my own guppy's and I always have turtle pellets.

Mine also seem to have a bite of the live plants in there tank every once and a while.


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 12, 2007)

Depending on their age they can go a while without food. Even as young'uns they probably shouldn't be fed every day. Mine occasionally get bok choy and other leafy salads and love it. As said above, forget the ham and get some frozen bloodworm as back up.


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2007)

It will depend on the type of turtle and its age, but most will happily eat dog/cat food, plain raw meats(chicken, freshwater fish etc.) and insects, if meat is fed often it should be supplimented with some sort of reptile supplement like wombaroo. They will also eat fish food but it probably wouldnt be good as a staple food. Bloodworms are a waste of money IMO but they will eat them. Any sort of turtle food can easily be stored in the freezer for later use. Older short necks will also eat a variety of vegetable matter.

Reading Craig's care sheet would be a good idea http://www.aussiepythons.com/wiki/index.php/Chelidae_(by_Craig_Latta)#Diet


----------

